# 410 steelshot?



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

does anyone know if there is such a shell as 410 steelshot?


----------



## ReelCranky (Apr 3, 2009)

Hevishot makes a waterfowl load for the 410. Bismuth makes 410 waterfowl shells. I also seen these Federals listed; Federal Field & Range Steel Shotshells FRS4136, .410 Gauge, 3 in, 3/8 oz, 1400 fps, #6 Steel Shot


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

thanks my daughter want to go with us duck hunting


----------

